
TagMan Speeds Web-Page Load Times, Protects Privacy 05/10/2010 - fpeyre
http://www.mediapost.com/publications/?fa=Articles.showArticle&art_aid=127767
======
fpeyre
Interesting to see if this is real acceleration of webpage or just a spin

